# Australian Black-Whipped Snake



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Are these Venomous?

And are they common in collections?

I've heard that there is another snake that looks just like them.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

If it is Australian then the chances are it is venomous and unavailable.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

ian14 said:


> If it is Australian then the chances are it is venomous and unavailable.


 
The Auzzie's aren't too keen on Import and Exports are they?

Although the native snakes that are available were probably due to the unfortunate illegal poaching/ collecting for the exotic animal trade.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Australian wildlife law is extremely stringent. You will find that of the Australian species found in the UK, they have either come from populations outside of Australia, such as PNG, Indonesia etc, or were smuggled, again usually from Australia to New Zealand, Indonesia, etc, then brought to the UK.
There are very few endemic Australian species actually kept outside of Australia, or even in captivity in Australia.


----------



## StevetheSnake (Mar 10, 2008)

Why don't you go over to the non venomous section and start worrying about a snake that you can actually look after.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I remember a post pest not so long ago (I think his name was Motty, I’m sure, but some of the others will remember him), the mods banned him from RFUK - it wont be long!!!! I appreciate forums are for seeking advice and asking questions, but I think the forum is now being abused and becoming nothing more than a scribble board.

If I need to know something, I Google it, not always a direct accurate result, but Google holds enough web sites to get a general idea. I know the answer to the whip snake (not whipped snake), but I googled it, the answer was right in front of me – of course, unless Viper Lover thinks that elapids are non DWA, which would come as no surprise.

Dave


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Pythondave i agree mate:notworthy:
i said to viperlover proberbly 3000 posts ago on one of the other hundred threads he started thet the best research tool is sitting right infront of him, but again yet another piece of advice unheeded.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

pythondave82 said:


> I remember a post pest not so long ago (I think his name was Motty, I’m sure, but some of the others will remember him), the mods banned him from RFUK - it wont be long!!!! I appreciate forums are for seeking advice and asking questions, but I think the forum is now being abused and becoming nothing more than a scribble board.
> 
> If I need to know something, I Google it, not always a direct accurate result, but Google holds enough web sites to get a general idea. I know the answer to the whip snake (not whipped snake), but I googled it, the answer was right in front of me – of course, unless Viper Lover thinks that elapids are non DWA, which would come as no surprise.
> 
> Dave


 
I don;t use this as a "Scribble board"

I just wanted to know....


----------



## StevetheSnake (Mar 10, 2008)

If you just wanted to know google would have told you in seconds. You are using this place as a scribble pad and you have done unrepairable damage to your 'reputation' for the future. Quit while you're (not) ahead.


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

James,

I very quickly ran a google search on this speicies, within .024 seconds it had already come back with 38K + hits. Any one of the hits would have given you more information than you are likely to get here as I don't believe that it is a snake kept in private collections if at all in captivity. 

Very few people who frequent this section of the board appear to be willing to post about anything that they don't have direct experience of keeping / dealing with (quite corectly imho, due to the inherent risks involved in keeping and maintaining these beautiful yet deadly creatures). Those that have are very quickly found out an subjected to the rest of the sections disdain. A category of people that you appear to be about to join despite what I am sure are your best intentions.

An adage that you should be following at this point in an attempt salvage some credibility is: It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool than open your mouth and remove all doubt.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

George_Milllett said:


> James,
> 
> I very quickly ran a google search on this speicies, within .024 seconds it had already come back with 38K + hits. Any one of the hits would have given you more information than you are likely to get here as I don't believe that it is a snake kept in private collections if at all in captivity.
> 
> ...


I love that one!!

and this: The proof that light travels faster than sound is eveident in those people who appear bright, until they speak
:roll2:


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

George_Milllett said:


> It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool than open your mouth and remove all doubt.





stuartdouglas said:


> I love that one!!


Glad you liked it . Have to admit it is a philosphy I prefer to take especially in areas like this place where I have absolutly no relevant experience what so ever. Whilst I do enjoy coming in here and learning what I can about the species you guys keep I can perfectly understand why you guys might want this section locked so it only includes genuine DWA keepers.


----------

